
A Boy and His Atom: The World's Smallest Movie - supercopter
https://youtu.be/oSCX78-8-q0
======
gus_massa
It's nice to see it again, but remember that this was done in (2013). More
info:

Wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Boy_and_His_Atom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Boy_and_His_Atom)

How it was made:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA4QWwaweWA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA4QWwaweWA)

